# nutes?



## carz (Jul 27, 2006)

does anyone have a good recommendation of a nutrient in a drip hydro system? a schedule would be good incl tds/ppm per stage of growth.  its a 4x3x8 closet plants in rockwool. its a sea of green setup obviously with the lack of space. seperate closet the same size for flowering. I am using a sun systems t-5 light for veg. if you have any suggestions that would be great. i used pure blend pro and was not impressed with the lack of support for that product as well as the lack of users. please help!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 28, 2006)

carz said:
			
		

> does anyone have a good recommendation of a nutrient in a drip hydro system?


I use "General Hydroponics Flora Series". It's a three part mix. All are liquid. You mix the Micro Nutes into your jug first. Once it's mixed in, you add your other 2 nutes to the jug.

The mix of the three depends on the stage of growth and is explained well on a chart on the back of each container.

This is VERY concentrated stuff. I use a 50ml graduated beaker to measure the nutes VERY CAREFULLY.

I have awesome results with these nutes.

For a drip system, I would start with a 1/4 strength solution and work up from there until you get a slight nute burn. Then back off some. It's very easy to control nute strength in hydro.

Good luck to you.


----------

